# Substitution for yeast nutrient



## DomR (Feb 18, 2018)

O.k. so yesterday my wife got a craving to make some pineapple wine and brought home enough pineapple juice to make 5 gallons. We went added everything and then realized we were short 2 teaspoons of nutrient. I have read that if I boil bread yeast to kill it it can be substituted for nutrient. Has anyone heard of this? Getting to the store is going to be difficult for a few days since it isn't close. Any other substitutions?


----------



## DomR (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow. Not one suggestion. My facebook groups were much more helpful


----------



## meadmaker1 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have thoughts about it but not enough science based info to recommend it or condemn the idea. 
What did you come up with and do you have any links to this process pro or con?


----------



## winemanden (Mar 4, 2018)

If you boil yeast do you end up with something like yeast hulls?
Years ago - last century _ before we could buy winemaking supplies, we used to use a teaspoon of Marmite which is made from brewers yeast.


----------



## Julie (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry I am just now seeing this. You might be good with what you have added but if you needed more nutrient add a banana


----------



## DomR (Mar 5, 2018)

Well, I boiled a banana and a cup of raisins. That seemed to work well. I am in the secondary and it is bubbling around 1.005 sg. What I have been reading is that a lot of beer makers add yeast to the boil to add nutrition. Just wondering if it worked for wine.


----------



## winemanden (Mar 5, 2018)

Julie, no doubt you're right. I was talking about the old days in the UK -even before CJJ Berry's book came out _ when wine making suppliers didn't exist. We did used to add Banana gravy to help clear the wine and give it some body.


----------

